# Beer, Who Drinks And Wot?



## TommyD

Being a New Englander Sam Adams is tops on my list, but i especially enjoy IPA's from whoever, I like microbrews. Beer snob? Been out west and enjoyed Fat Tire. Wife made swear off tequila and wine mellows me out but gives me heartburn  Capt'ns and coke, yum.


----------



## Grumpy Gator

_Jim Beam Rye whiskey straight up with water back. Myers dark rum in a mixed drink._
_I like to try the Irish single malts when out to dinner. BUT only when I ain't driving._
_On a hot Florida day any beer will do as long as it's ice cold._
_***Drink responsibly or don't drink at all.***Gator********_


----------



## Eddyde

Agreed, Sam Adams is up on my list as well, other favorites are Guinness Stout, Sierra Nevada Pale Ale and Chimay Ale.
Thats when I'm not drinking my # 1 Gin Martinis....


----------



## jim18655

IPA cuts the "crud" in your mouth on a hot summer day. Yuengling lager  and Sam Adams Boston Lager are at the top of the list. Tried PBR again recently and could buy that again. Rum and coke is good also.


----------



## TommyD

I drank it all in my youth, killer, pud lite, miller and, <shudder>Canadian Ace, the first beer I have ever seen that came in a 1 gallon jug. Made wildgrape and trawberry wine as a kid.

Never got the taste for scotch ,thought it could gag a maggot. My PERSONAL opinion


----------



## TommyD

I have drank almost everything in my semi long life but PBR's. The day I could have fulfilled that error was Halloween when my neighbor hooked up a trailer to his tractor and towed about 2 dozen of us around our neighborhood for trick or treat. I had a tummy ache


----------



## Grumpy Gator

_Wait a few years and your taste will change. Stuff I liked as a kid does not taste the same. I think as you get older your taste buds under go a change also._
_***G***_


----------



## TommyD

I hope it happens quick, I ain't patient and hope I can annoy my neighbors for a lot of years.

As a kid I could swizzle down a lot of foul tasting drinks. As I age, I just don't have the patience.


----------



## Eddyde

When I was a "kid" (18-20) I would make a concoction:
Fill a 2 quart wide mouth, screw top container with ice, add:
One quart (back then) of 190 proof Grain Alcohol (Everclear brand preferred)
One 4 oz jar of instant coffee (Tasters Choice brand preferred)
about a half pound of sugar, to taste.
Screw cap on tight and shake, serve as shots.
Being a child of the cold war, I called "ICBM", Indeed total annihilation....


----------



## savarin

I'm somewhat partial to Cricketers Arms Pale Ale at the moment and if I go to Brisbane then its Pacific Pale Ale (cant get it here)
I'm very partial to  rum and port mixed, But my favorite tipple is the good ole G&T made the following way.
my gin and tonic is made in a litre stein - place glass and gin in the freezer for at least two hours (I keep mine there when not in use) 
Place the tonic in the freezer till the tonic is just about to freeze but doesnt.
Meanwhile use a veg peeler to peel the zest off a whole lemon, Juice the lemon.
When ready place the peel in the stein and pound it well with the handle of a wooden spoon, add large ice cubes approx half way up the glass, add the juice from the lemon, cover with gin (it should crackle if the gin is cold enough) top up with the tonic, its at least 4 measures gin or more.
Lay back in your favorite chair and consume with relish (not that weird stuff in jars)
Then you can say with all honesty that you only had one drink


----------



## RJSakowski

My beer of choice is Heileman's Special Export, brewed by the G. Heileman Brewing Company (of Old Style fame), LaCrosse, WI.  I started drinking it in my college days and have continued for fifty years. The brand has changed hands several times and is now brewed by Miller Brewing Co. in Milwaukee, WI. which I understand is owned by

For hard liquor, I prefer Korbels XS brandy, straight up.  A good sippin' brandy.

Wine puts me to sleep.

Bob


----------



## Terrywerm

At present my favorite is Leinenkugel's Honey Weiss. It's generally considered to be a summer beer, but I like it anytime. I also like Grain Belt Nordeast. I've never been much of one for liquor, beer suits me just fine.

Back in my younger days we used to have what we called a 'whopper tooley' or what many referred to as a 'garbage can party'. For those who have not heard the term, it went like this: A couple of clean five gallon buckets (or a nice, new, clean garbage can)  would be obtained. Each guest would bring along what ever type of booze they wished, and it would get dumped out into the garbage can or buckets and it would all get mixed together. When you wanted a drink, you ladled some of the 'mix' from the can into your glass, add ice and your favorite mixer. Amazingly it usually turned out pretty good, but sometimes not so much.


----------



## RJSakowski

I have never had many Leiney's. 

It probably has to do with the an incident involving it.  My first professional job was as an analytical chemist for Ray o Vac.  I started on New Years Eve in 1969.  There was a young woman working there as a technician.  When I came back to work,she wasn't there nor did she come back to work afterwards.  We later found out that she had been drinking Leiney's  and popping Darvon on New Years eve and woke up two days later in St. Louis married to her fiance's brother. 

That seemed like a good reason to avoid the brew.


----------



## uncle harry

terrywerm said:


> At present my favorite is Leinenkugel's Honey Weiss. It's generally considered to be a summer beer, but I like it anytime. I also like Grain Belt Nordeast. I've never been much of one for liquor, beer suits me just fine.
> 
> Back in my younger days we used to have what we called a 'whopper tooley' or what many referred to as a 'garbage can party'. For those who have not heard the term, it went like this: A couple of clean five gallon buckets (or a nice, new, clean garbage can)  would be obtained. Each guest would bring along what ever type of booze they wished, and it would get dumped out into the garbage can or buckets and it would all get mixed together. When you wanted a drink, you ladled some of the 'mix' from the can into your glass, add ice and your favorite mixer. Amazingly it usually turned out pretty good, but sometimes not so much.



Ditto AND blotto sometimes as well.


----------



## jim18655

Sometimes I'll drink Miller Lite. If I need something stronger I'll get a bottle of water.
Shlitz was beer of choice for college parties, I never could figure out why that's what they always wanted.


----------



## GA Gyro

For casual... Heineken... 
For the end of a hot day... Bud Light Lime... less salt, less fat.
I keep a case of Corona in the 2nd fridge... when the Hispanic crew finishes a system change, sometimes I bring them to my home to finish out the day... yard work, wash cars, etc...
Always give them a cold one and chat a bit (they are all legal and speak English).
At parties... Capt Morgan and coke... sparingly...


----------



## ogberi

Favorite beer?  That would be 'Another, please.'     Just take a closer look at my avatar. 

Actually Guinness draft and stout are my favorites, followed closely by the Nutty Brewnette at BJ's brewery.  I have a friend who brews beer, and 99% of what he makes, I like.  He makes a Ginger Ale (real ginger, with the naturally produced alcohol via fermentation) that goes down *super* nice on a hot day while mowing the lawn.  

Insofar as everything else, I'm partial to Jameson 18 year reserve, and there's a little distillery in Tennessee that makes the best moonshine I've had in quite a long time.   Two fingers of good single malt whiskey, a good cigar, and an open fire is my idea of heaven.  Thinking about firing up the burn pit tomorrow night.  Hmm.  I'll need to make a stop at the liquor store, though.  Almost out of spirits.  Plenty of beer, though!


----------



## Ulma Doctor

Beer:
Russian River Breweries' -Pliney The Younger, 
Google it....Nuff Said

Hard Stuff:
Stolichnaya
Patrone 
Crown Royal

but my goto is a Segrams 7 and 7up


----------



## Mark in Indiana

Hamms Ultra-Lite for me. 
When it gets real cold, I like Wild Turkey 101 or Old Grand Dad 100.


----------



## awander

I am partial to Dogfish Head 90-Minute IPA.


----------



## jpfabricator

MUG rootbeer! 


Sent from somewhere in East Texas Jake Parker


----------



## middle.road

Great MN has Leinenkugel's Honey Weiss!, and I've only scored it once down here. Very good brew.
Any decent wheat beer when it's cooler - too heavy when it's hot out.
During the summer almost any (again decent) cerveza from the southern latitudes.
Molson Golden & Yuengling for day-to-day.
A growler at the brew houses as long as it's not too 'hoppy' - allergies.
Build-a-sixer occasionally, need to try everything at least once - right?

Scratch margarita's when drinking hard liquor and taking a cab...

And Irish Cream in coffee when I read how cold it is back in Chi-Town...  
(which triggers flashbacks involving GROG. And a snowbank...)


----------



## Lucky 13

I'm a career machinist so of course I drink LOL. We either drink, smoke weed  or are born again or some combinations of the 3. Living in Oregon, we have the best craft beer in the world and the average Oregonian drinks 35 gallons of beer a year. I mainly drink Oregon beers Boneyard, Laurelwood, Caldera, Walkabout, Hair of the Dog, Hop Valley and I typically drink IPAs double/imperial IPAs, Barleywines, Imperial stouts. For stronger stuff, I like a good Bourbon and Sailor Jerry's Rum.


----------



## eugene13

I like home brew, dark, light, amber... if it comes out of my kitchen, i like it


----------



## burnrider

I'm with Lucky.
Never thought I'd see the day a restaurant had 18 taps with new beer on every week. Can't believe people drink that much beer. There's almost too much to have a favorite beer. the wine's even worse. heading to the coast major cross roads have the sign posts pointing to wineries in every  direction from top to ground level. Now the State's adding pot to the menu. I like beer, but have no faith in putting so much brain altering substance in front of the public. Maybe it's another case for making "too many decisions".


----------



## Steve Shannon

Beltian White. The name is a play on Belgian and Belt, Montana, where it's brewed. Nice wheat beer. 


Steve Shannon, P.E.


----------



## utterstan

i'm Canadian I like rye whiskey coors coors lite  vodka snoops well just about anything  haha.i'm not sure I am doing this rite  but at least i'm trying.


----------



## Scruffy

Cold and other peoples
Thanks scruff


----------



## pdentrem

Guinness Stout on tap when in the UK of course! Bailey's Irish Cream, more Guinness, a good wine and my lady is all I need when home.
Pierre


----------



## GK1918

Buds and ginger brandy cigars.  Every one is different thats my think juice.  Also there is 
no pill or nothing on earth for my back pain bending over a lathe all day.  She says I'm
bluffing & its in my mind.  Not so my back sounds like a ratchet no cure, however some
spirits mask it enough to get by....!  my back damage didn't come from old age, I got
whacked in the lower back by a 800lb dump truck tailgate. Fire Dept extracted me out
of that one....I got screwed- glued & everything else in hospital, but no broken bones...


----------



## Morgan RedHawk

Silver Bullets....I'm kinda a redneck and from South Carolina (or is that redundant?)


----------



## CluelessNewB

I drink local beer.   Rising Tide, Allagash, Sebago, Gearys, Austin Street, Foundation, Bissell Brothers, Bunker, Banded Horn, Maine Beer Company, Shipyard, Barreled Souls, Liquid Riot all brewed within 20 miles of my house.  If I get bored there are more than 40 other breweries in Maine.  Almost every restaurant and pub has multiple local beers on tap.  Buying local creates more jobs (both at the brewery and places like this http://www.tigpro.com/) and keeps the economy churning.   Besides the beer is great!


----------



## brino

My everyday beer is Upper Canada Lager.......a decent beer at a good price.
My favourite beer is Guinness draft.

I do enjoy trying all manner of different beers....only found one I didn't like (Molson Porter); it tasted okay, just had let's say a cleansing affect on me.

My _weakness _is Gibson's Finest 12 year old Canadian whiskey and water.

-brino


----------



## Bill Gruby

Haven't had a drink in over 20 years. It's really surprising how much better I feel. I drink water now.

 "Billy G"


----------



## GA Gyro

Bill Gruby said:


> Haven't had a drink in over 20 years. It's really surprising how much better I feel. I drink water now.
> 
> "Billy G"



IMO that is a smart choice...

About a decade ago... I chose to significantly lower the amount of alcoholic beverage I consumed... as yes, replace it and other liquids with di-hydrogen-monoxide... 

Yes, I feel a lot better most days... other than when I put too many hours in on too little sleep.

Before I forget:
Merry Christmas and a
Happy New Year
To all the folks at HM forum!


----------



## Whyemier

pdentrem said:


> Guinness Stout on tap when in the UK of course! Bailey's Irish Cream, more Guinness, a good wine and my lady is all I need when home.
> Pierre


A man after my own heart.  A good stout or Imperial Porter are high on my list.  Don't care much for most of the big name commercial beers. I go to a local (1 1/2 hour away) brew pub when I really want a good one.  The Rocking Rabbit Brew Pub in Mount Dora.  Best beer around IMHO.  But for the most part I drink Bourbon.


----------



## gotogojo

awander said:


> I am partial to Dogfish Head 90-Minute IPA.


when I was tipping a few  money was short so a buddy and my self got into gobels  made n frankinmuth  mi.69 cents a 6 pack  not 3/2 beer  not much taste either. we said when they raise it to a 1.00 a 6 pack we were going to quite and go on the wagon well 40 yrs latter. the price is not 69 cents or a buck.  and still have a good cold miller lite and some times get carried  away. big hurts on the morrow gotogojo


----------



## Cheeseking

awander said:


> I am partial to Dogfish Head 90-Minute IPA.


I really enjoy this one also but it's definitely a "one with or before my meal" 
More than two I'm horizontal.

Last 5-6 years I've been keeping a 12 of Stella in the bar fridge and go thru 2-3 a week.  Seems like a happy medium between the pee water domestic stuff and over the top heavy craft and imports.   
Hopefully it doesn't go the way of formerly 1/2 decent beers where they cheapen it little by little to the point of swill.


----------



## Ulma Doctor

:+1: on the Stella's!


----------



## brino

Cheeseking said:


> Hopefully it doesn't go the way of formerly 1/2 decent beers where they cheapen it little by little to the point of swill.



I gotta agree with that! There is so much consolidation in the big name beers right now I suspect when the bean-counters see they can squeeze a few cents out of every can/bottle, they will and also manage to decrease the flavour and quality at the same time.

The only saving grace is the plethora of wonderful small and micro breweries.

-brino


----------



## brino

gotogojo said:


> big hurts on the morrow



I like that quote gotogojo; luckily those days of youthful overindulgence are (mostly) behind me.
-brino


----------



## uncle harry

Ulma Doctor said:


> :+1: on the Stella's!



Yes !  Decades ago Schlitz made an acceptable brew right here in Milwaukee. Alas. the wisdom of the new bean counting order wasted a once giant name.  The sign company that I worked for as a designer lost 1/3 of their business which was 5 million in the 70's.  Now Miller Coors brews anything & everything according to acceptable formulas & labels them as required. We do, however, have many micro & mini brewers in the area to provide a new spectrum of quality quaffing elixirs.

Somehow this response does not synchronize with the "quote" by brino regarding the demise of good former brews.  Perhaps Windows 10 isn't as  great as promised. (then again it would not be the first I've goofed it up).


----------



## rmack898

Guiness is truly the nectar of the gods, unfortunately the stuff I get now is now brewed in Canada under license from Guiness and unfortunately I have grown accustomed to it. Guiness Imported extra is really special but it is not commonly found around here.

A short glass of Beefeater on ice that gets a glimpse of a bottle of dry vermouth is also pretty nice.


----------



## uncle harry

rmack898 said:


> Guiness is truly the nectar of the gods, unfortunately the stuff I get now is now brewed in Canada under license from Guiness and unfortunately I have grown accustomed to it. Guiness Imported extra is really special but it is not commonly found around here.
> 
> A short glass of Beefeater on ice that gets a glimpse of a bottle of dry vermouth is also pretty nice.



I truly miss the genuine original Guiness Stout which took about 10 minutes to tap. They say that in Ireland one can float a quarter (or possibly a pence) on the foam.  We used to have nearly a dozen genuine Irish pubs in Milwaukee.  Now they've become mostly sports bars with silly names.


----------



## TommyD

We have a few brew restaurants in my area, wide variety of choices and tastes. I love variety myself.

I used to drink them all,  Bud, Bud Lite, Miller, Schlitz, Ballentine, Coors and Canadian Ace the only beer I have ever seen that came in a gallon jug. But with age comes refined taste.

Enjoying a few Smuttynose as I type.


----------



## Cheeseking

brino said:


> I gotta agree with that! There is so much consolidation in the big name beers right now I suspect when the bean-counters see they can squeeze a few cents out of every can/bottle, they will and also manage to decrease the flavour and quality at the same time.



Ha.   I just remembered the catch with the stella.  
Can anyone tell from the pic what the bean counters have done???


----------



## uncle harry

Cheeseking said:


> Ha.   I just remembered the catch with the stella.
> Can anyone tell from the pic what the bean counters have done???
> View attachment 116917



Is it that 11.2 fl oz.  is a touch shy of 12 ? (why those bastards !)


----------



## Whyemier

Best thing to do is get a growler at your local micro brew


----------



## uncle harry

Whyemier said:


> Best thing to do is get a growler at your local micro brew



Yes, it's all the rage.  Too bad the micro whom I got mine from failed in about 8 months.  Also, it's  too bad  I wont live long enough for my growler to be collectible.


----------



## Bob Korves

Chewy beers.  Actually, mostly ales.  Something that when you are done you know you really tasted something!  I used to like Guinness, but the stuff they have in bottles here now is barely a shadow of a good old Guinness on tap at a pub that I still remember, with the tiny foam bubbles.  We have really good brews here nowadays in Sacramento.  I like IPA, double IPA, Imperial IPA, Imperial stout, and really in your face custom stouts.  I would rather drink tap water than Bud, Coors, Miller, Corona or any of the other p1ss waters out there.  Double thumbs down on the lite versions.

For hard stuff, the go to drink is a good single malt Scotch, neat.  Must be due to my ancestry.  I am half German, a quarter Irish, and a fifth Scotch!  If that doesn't add up for 'ya, too bad, family secret...  8^)

-Bob Korves (four on the floor and fifth in the glove box ;-)


----------



## TOOLMASTER

if i could get this here I would drink it every day...


----------



## brino

TOOLMASTER said:


> if i could get this here I would drink it every day...



Hey, I've never seen that one.
My quest to taste every beer cannot yet be completed......more homework to do! 
-brino


----------



## sgisler

Not beer, I don't think. Looks like advocaat. Never had it but sounds good. (Egg liquor- eggs, brandy, sugar, etc. like amped up egg nog)


Stan,
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TOOLMASTER

damn good eggnog..good strong kick


----------



## sgisler

Mmmmm......
Last few years I've been making mine (from scratch egg nog) with a generous amount of Drambuie, yum


Stan,
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uncle harry

Bob Korves said:


> Chewy beers.  Actually, mostly ales.  Something that when you are done you know you really tasted something!  I used to like Guinness, but the stuff they have in bottles here now is barely a shadow of a good old Guinness on tap at a pub that I still remember, with the tiny foam bubbles.  We have really good brews here nowadays in Sacramento.  I like IPA, double IPA, Imperial IPA, Imperial stout, and really in your face custom stouts.  I would rather drink tap water than Bud, Coors, Miller, Corona or any of the other p1ss waters out there.  Double thumbs down on the lite versions.
> For hard stuff, the go to drink is a good single malt Scotch, neat.  Must be due to my ancestry.  I am half German, a quarter Irish, and a fifth Scotch!  If that doesn't add up for 'ya, too bad, family secret...  8^)
> 
> -Bob Korves (four on the floor and fifth in the glove box ;-)



Fully agreed on the beer topic, especially re: Guiness.  For me, Scotch not so much.


----------



## higgite

I don't always drink beer. But when I do, I prefer Shiner Bock. Stay thirsty, my friends. 

Tom


----------



## pdentrem

Bob Korves said:


> I would rather drink tap water than Bud, Coors, Miller, Corona or any of the other p1ss waters out there.  Double thumbs down on the lite versions.
> 
> -Bob Korves (four on the floor and fifth in the glove box ;-)



When one goes to a bar/restaurant and all they have is the above, it shows that they are only catering to the young new drinkers that do not know any better or have no taste buds. I would order ice tea instead and hope the food is better than the beer selection.
Pierre


----------



## Bob Korves

pdentrem said:


> When one goes to a bar/restaurant and all they have is the above, it shows that they are only catering to the young new drinkers that do not know any better or have no taste buds. I would order ice tea instead and hope the food is better than the beer selection.
> Pierre


A lot of people do not really like alcohol except for getting drunk on it.  The less taste it has, the better.  I gave that up several decades ago.  One or occasionally two really good tasting brews and I am good.  If it does not taste excellent, it is not worth the extra calories.


----------



## Chip Hacket

Great Lakes Dortmunder Gold for me.  Ran across it while working a job in Cleveland and luckily can get it here in Charlotte.  Agree about the big names.  I don't drink much, but when I do I go for quality 


Chip


----------



## TOOLMASTER

I grew up on Schultheiss


----------



## great white

Beer: generally Rickards or Sleeman. Hook Norton "Old Hooky" when I can get it.

Wine: generally, Italian reds.

Harder stuff: pretty much just rum/rhum


----------



## Leonard

I like Corona. No I love Corona, it's great to chase tequila with.


----------



## Cavediver

Chip Hacket said:


> Great Lakes Dortmunder Gold for me.  Ran across it while working a job in Cleveland and luckily can get it here in Charlotte.  Agree about the big names.  I don't drink much, but when I do I go for quality
> Chip



I love most of the Great Lakes lineup.  Too bad it's not available in Georgia.  

I went to Ohio for Thanksgiving and brought home a couple of cases of porter and a case of Oktoberfest.  It'll be a challenge, metering it out over the next year when we go back...


----------



## mmcmdl

Lablatts Blue . Saranac ales . I always stock up when I'm in the Adirondacks although they seem to never make it back to Md . One of the Ommegang beers out of Cooperstown wasn't bad but it was a bit pricey for my habits . When up at the property and the beer just don't do the trip , Boones Farm Wild Mountain Berry hits the spot around the fire . Well whatcha expect on a machinist wage ? LMAO .


----------



## TOOLMASTER

I like my vodka on the rocks


----------



## savarin

I went to a pub in Ireland and wasnt impressed with the beer, It was warm, weak and tasteless, the food was awful and the service appalling.
When I went outside I noticed it said "Genuine English pub"


----------



## Bob Korves

savarin said:


> I went to a pub in Ireland and wasnt impressed with the beer, It was warm, weak and tasteless, the food was awful and the service appalling.
> When I went outside I noticed it said "Genuine English pub"


Guinness used to be very good beer.  Now it is just so-so or less.  I am not sure whether they dumbed it down or if it is because the craft beers around here just keep getting better and amazingly better.  Probably both.  The old Guinness had a froth of tiny bubbles that was not equaled by any of the other brewers, now it is gone.  And before, it had TASTE.  Now, diluted urine, like most factory beers today.


----------



## Gary Gill

Porters and stouts for me.


----------



## kvt

Have not drank much beer in a long time,   but I remember some of the pubs in England when stationed there years ago,   Some of the beer was almost as dark as coffee, and it had taste.   I though maybe he got what they use to call a shanty.   (beer that was watered down with their version of 7up or something).


----------



## savarin

Sorry guys, it was a joke, as there are "Irish pubs" proudly advertised everywhere but Ireland. This was an English pub in Ireland.
A shandy is half bitter and half lemonade.
After years of commercial crap beers in the UK the "Campaign for real ale" started. Now there are heaps of small boutique beers around with real taste.


----------



## kvt

No problem   It was the early 80s when I was in England.   And if not mistaken their lemonade a lot of time was like our 7up, not what we call lemonade here in the states.   At times they were a bit confusing over there.


----------



## zmotorsports

I quit drinking when my son was born, almost 25 years ago now.  Before that is a different story.

Although the way work has been going lately I have been thinking of picking it back up again.

Mike.


----------



## schor

I don't drink beer often but when I do I prefer free beer, of the other persons type.


----------



## schor

zmotorsports said:


> I quit drinking when my son was born, almost 25 years ago now.  Before that is a different story.
> 
> Although the way work has been going lately I have been thinking of picking it back up again.
> 
> Mike.



If you've gone 25 years, don't start now no matter what happens at work, you know the beer/booze will just make things worse in the end.


----------



## sd624

zmotorsports said:


> I quit drinking when my son was born, almost 25 years ago now.  Before that is a different story.
> 
> Although the way work has been going lately I have been thinking of picking it back up again.
> 
> Mike.



I did the same thing when my first kid was born. Although I was never much of a drinker i decided I never want to be in a position where I couldn't make the best decision for her. That was 19 years ago.....haven't missed it once.


----------



## bpudney

I've always loved draught Guiness, pulled up, not pushed up by gas.  Then Gin and tonic.  Cider is good but very variable.  When I lived in Somerset ("...where the zider apples grow...") the local cider known as scrumpy was terrific and VERY VERY powerful.  When out for a ride one weekend I went passed a farm entrance with a crudely hand painted sign that said "Farmyard Scrumpy 50p a gallon, bring your own bucket".  I nearly fell of my motorbike.  At the time 50p would have been about US$1


----------



## sgisler

bpudney said:


> I've always loved draught Guiness, pulled up, not pushed up by gas.  Then Gin and tonic.  Cider is good but very variable.  When I lived in Somerset ("...where the zider apples grow...") the local cider known as scrumpy was terrific and VERY VERY powerful.  When out for a ride one weekend I went passed a farm entrance with a crudely hand painted sign that said "Farmyard Scrumpy 50p a gallon, bring your own bucket".  I nearly fell of my motorbike.  At the time 50p would have been about US$1



mmmm, miss Guiness most of all (damn statins have put me off alcohol pretty much altogether)


----------



## savarin

bpudney said:


> I've always loved draught Guiness, pulled up, not pushed up by gas.  Then Gin and tonic.  Cider is good but very variable.  When I lived in Somerset ("...where the zider apples grow...") the local cider known as scrumpy was terrific and VERY VERY powerful.  When out for a ride one weekend I went passed a farm entrance with a crudely hand painted sign that said "Farmyard Scrumpy 50p a gallon, bring your own bucket".  I nearly fell of my motorbike.  At the time 50p would have been about US$1


O000h Arrr, oi remember thart scrumpy stuff, a pub I used to go to wouldnt sell it by the pint unless they knew you.
One winter a mate of mine had a few and was fine, till he hit the cold air outside, t-i-m-b-e-rrrrrrr


----------



## bpudney

savarin said:


> O000h Arrr, oi remember thart scrumpy stuff, a pub I used to go to wouldnt sell it by the pint unless they knew you.
> One winter a mate of mine had a few and was fine, till he hit the cold air outside, t-i-m-b-e-rrrrrrr


Yep, one day at lunchtime, I was in Bath, walking towards me was an old bloke, probably 65 to 70 (crikey that's my age now.....) he was colliding with a wall on one side and the handrail on the other, looking somewhat vacant.  The guy I was with said "....that's what a pint of scrumpy a day for 50 years will do......"
cheers
Bill


----------



## Subwayrocket

Celebrator Doppelbock . Been a long time favorite for fall and winter .  Nice beer in the summer is always a St Pauli girl or Grolsch .


----------



## dieselshadow

I've been known to enjoy a barley pop or two. 







I keep a keg of Bud Light and many other random craft beers for a nice selection.


----------



## Wireaddict

My tastes have changed over the decades too, when I was a kid anything with alcohol was fine now it's black Russians, scotch & ginger ale, wine or wine coolers & Best Damn Root Beer but not necessarily all at the same time anymore.


----------



## nitro96

TommyD said:


> Being a New Englander Sam Adams is tops on my list, but i especially enjoy IPA's from whoever, I like microbrews. Beer snob? Been out west and enjoyed Fat Tire. Wife made swear off tequila and wine mellows me out but gives me heartburn  Capt'ns and coke, yum.


----------



## nitro96

A pain pill and Bud lite, witha hint of way oil (vac 2),to keep the titanium on my spine from corroding,lol


----------



## Whyemier

dieselshadow said:


> I've been known to enjoy a barley pop or two.
> 
> View attachment 136040
> 
> 
> View attachment 136041
> 
> 
> I keep a keg of Bud Light and many other random craft beers for a nice selection.



My son-in-law just converted an old 'fridge for a kegerator in his man cave.  Nice!


----------



## Uglydog

I prefer Rye- oak aged, unfiltered and neat.
If it's cheap scotch or bourbon (that's the budget) I add a couple green olives.

Daryl
MN


----------



## Downunder Bob

Being an Aussie I'll settle for coopers pale any day, but actually I'm not much of a beer drinker my fave tipple is a good Aussie shiraz.


----------



## Kernbigo

Schlitz


----------



## utterstan

whoa the room is spinning


----------



## HMF

I drink Guiness by the pint.
I will drink Bass or Harp or Sam Adams


----------

